# Which IELTS version for Skilled Immigrant Visa (subclass 189 or 489)



## dheerajsharma1990 (Feb 9, 2013)

I was going through the points based requirements for the Skilled Immigrant Visa.(subclass 189 or 489).
In IELTS, they have not mentioned whether they consider Academic or General Training.

Which one should i take for these visas?


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

dheerajshami
There are two IELTS tests—an academic test and a general training test. You need to take only the general test unless otherwise advised by your skills assessing authority. Your assesing body would specify which module to sit in accordance with your occupation.

Hope this helps
Louiseb


----------



## simhadri (Mar 15, 2013)

Dheerajshami - You required IELTS general with minimum with 6 band or else if you are from medical back ground you can also opt for OET which alternative to IELTS


----------

